# Hi there! newbie here



## AndyV8 (Aug 7, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I'm Andy, and I own (or support financially!) a 1981 Dodge Ram B250 "Van Amera" camper van.  Here is a piccie or two (hopefully) :

Wife brewing up:






Pitched up with awning tent (and dog) :





Out on the Malverns on walkies : 





The van has a 360 cubic (5.9 litre) petrol V8  that I just love the sound of.  I might get a gas conversion in the future, but petrol consumption not too bad.  I've just about finished re-fitting the interior, here is a mid-way picture :





Will have to update this with some more pics sometime in the relevant forum.  Anyway - I live near Stratford upon Avon, am a design engineer in the agricultural industry, am married, and enjoy hiking, camping, shooting (targets and game), canoeing and flying radio controlled gliders.

Hope to meet some of you fine folk sometime, and I'll keep on browsing for now 

Bye for now,
Andy


----------



## jogguk (Aug 7, 2009)

Hi Andy,

Love American campervans with the big V8's  Me and now you, at least 2 owners on here have them Anyone else?

Mine too is a Dodge (5.9L) B3500 year of manufacture 2000. A Great West Van conversion low roof "classic" model. 

Apart from the rounded front and fuel injection they never changed much mechanically from the 70's The later ones even have the same characteristics, steering which appears to be attached by bits of worn knicker elastic etc.

pic here 

john


----------



## AndyV8 (Aug 12, 2009)

ooh  very tasty John - she's a beauty 

Yes gotta love these big yank lumps of iron!  That relaxed driving style - wondering where it'll wander to next 

This year I'm getting the interior sorted, then next year the body will get some attention and hopefully the LPG kit.  Hopefully when she's in storage over the winter I'll get the suspension parts off, sandblasted, then powder coated at work.

Always plenty to do!

Cheers,
Andy


----------

